# The Tribune Tower Thread



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

I love this tower so much I decided to give it its own thread. Here's a collection of shitty pictures I have taken of Chicago's best.


















































































And a bonus, this kickass red lady...


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

I've always wondered, what's at the top? Executive offices? Those must be some sweet views from the top.


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

I don't know, but it would be the coolest place in the world to live!


----------



## oshkeoto (Sep 21, 2004)

I've been inside the Tribune Tower.

When I was 17 I wrote a letter to Steve Chapman, a columnist and member of the editorial board, to complain about one of their editorials, and he invited me to sit in on a meeting.

The building is beautiful on the inside--anyone who hasn't seen the lobby should at least peek in and see that--and the editorial board room is in a corner on the southwest side of the building with views of the Chicago River and the Loop.

That being said, the actual meeting struck me as something that could have happened among some particularly precocious but cynical high schoolers who happened to be fat and balding.

(Except for Chapman--really--who is intelligent, thin, and fully-haired, not to mention generous for extending me the invitation, and a youngish woman from Madison, Wisconsin, the two of whom were pretty much the only opposition to the remainder of the board who all matched the original description and were from Schaumburg.)


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

I'm jealous! I need to take a peak next time I am in Chicago.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Wow..I like the base! Never seen pics of it at street level before 

The base reminds me of One Atlantic Center in Atlanta


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

Hah, funny you mention that. This tower (and Trinity Church in Boston) is the one that inspired Johnson/Burgee to build One Atlantic Center. OAC is my other fav.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Nice. The base looks really small


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

The many stones embedded into the base of the tower, coming from the most beautiful buildings in the world, including the Taj Mahal and pyramids in Giza.

Isn't the Freedom Museum in the base going to open in Spring?


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

very nice


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

spyguy999 said:


> The many stones embedded into the base of the tower, coming from the most beautiful buildings in the world, including the Taj Mahal and pyramids in Giza.
> 
> Isn't the Freedom Museum in the base going to open in Spring?


Great pics. I didn't know anything about a museum, but I do now.


----------



## jealindgar (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi from Spain,
I'd like to see if this photo was taken at the Tribune Tower. Perhaps the feature of the chairs. It was taken in 1959.










thanks a million


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

One of the most beautiful skyscrapers in existence. Gothic buildings are more impressive than any art deco building.


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

I wish architects would just consider making their buildings beautiful again. If only they would stop just thinking about form follows function, a phrase which says only to go fastest way from point a to point B. Why cant architects build something like this anymore, something worth stopping to look at between point A and B. I know this structure won a contest against modernist designs of Adolf Loos and Walter Gropius. That would be great to see such happen, but with architecture as a whole, not just a building.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I say that if such buildings are built again, they should be designed by skilled architects who now a thing or two about classical design. Most buildings imitating classical styles are godawful.


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

ThatOneGuy said:


> I say that if such buildings are built again, they should be designed by skilled architects who now a thing or two about classical design. Most buildings imitating classical styles are godawful.


except for PoMo


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

When I first saw this building when visiting Chicago I was stunned. It's one of my favorite ever.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

CNB30 said:


> except for PoMo


I was actually referring to pomo buildings. There are a few beautiful rarities in postmodernism like your example (and other Pelli buildings) but if one doesn't hire a skilled architect they get this:

























Non- modern architects should learn from buildings like this, Woolworth, American International, and others in order to avoid ghastliness like that.


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

IMO, the most beautiful buliding of the world. There were other projects presented for the Tribune tower that were also interesting, but this is like ... perfect.


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Lovely building indeed. For my taste he top is a bit overdone in terms of detailing and copying gothic style. However, thats what makes it so special and therefore its good.

A great unique landmark of Chicago!


----------

